# Anyone here feel like Preseed (or Robitussin) helped get your BFP?



## ERosePW

Just hoping for some success stories on this (or just your opinions)... I'm in my 2nd cycle of clomid, but I've been TTC#1 for almost a year. My CM has normally been fine, but since I started clomid, it's not so good before O. This month, I had watery cm for a few days, but a few days into the clomid, it once again turned sticky/creamy. Still have 4 days until O, so there's still time, but I have a feeling it'll be just like last month. :(


----------



## littlesteph

preseed didn't help me but conceive plus did. its pretty much the same thing. A lube to help you get pregnant.
I tried for 2 years before trying conceive plus and my little one is now 8 months


----------



## Jezzielin

I dont know but I have always used it and #2 is due in April lol! So maybe?:shrug:


----------



## ERosePW

Ladies, thank you so much! I appreciate your responses! And Jezzielin, congrats on #2! Very exciting. :) And littlesteph, looks like from your status that you're expecting #2 also, so congrats to you as well! It always makes me happy to meet expecting mothers. :)

I have also heard of conceive plus, so maybe I'll give that a try if the Preseed doesn't seem to help. :)

Thanks again!!


----------



## littlesteph

Thank you
I am, happened a lot quicker then we expected it to, after trying for 2 years for our first we kinda thought it would take a little while with the second, didn't use anything to conceive the second, it was defiantly a surprise pregnancy, planned but surprise


----------



## ERosePW

littlesteph said:


> Thank you
> I am, happened a lot quicker then we expected it to, after trying for 2 years for our first we kinda thought it would take a little while with the second, didn't use anything to conceive the second, it was defiantly a surprise pregnancy, planned but surprise

I've known three other women taking 1-2 years for their first, and then within a few months of giving birth, they fell pregnant with their second. From what I'm told, after having a baby, women are very fertile for 6-8 months. No idea if that's true, but since I've seen that happen so many times (you're the 4th now!), perhaps that is correct! :)


----------



## littlesteph

ERosePW said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Thank you
> I am, happened a lot quicker then we expected it to, after trying for 2 years for our first we kinda thought it would take a little while with the second, didn't use anything to conceive the second, it was defiantly a surprise pregnancy, planned but surprise
> 
> I've known three other women taking 1-2 years for their first, and then within a few months of giving birth, they fell pregnant with their second. From what I'm told, after having a baby, women are very fertile for 6-8 months. No idea if that's true, but since I've seen that happen so many times (you're the 4th now!), perhaps that is correct! :)Click to expand...

yea I used to think there was no truth to it, but having fallen pregnant again so quickly and seeing quite a few other ladies have as well, plus theres 13 months between 2 of my hubby's brothers, I defiantly think there is truth to it now.


----------



## lauraairving

I used conceive plus. The month that worked for me we BD'ed every night near o time, every other night for the rest of the month. We used pillows under my bottom and I didn't go to the toilet afterwards. I just went straight to sleep instead of "emptying" the sperm in the toilet lol


----------



## ERosePW

lauraairving said:


> I used conceive plus. The month that worked for me we BD'ed every night near o time, every other night for the rest of the month. We used pillows under my bottom and I didn't go to the toilet afterwards. I just went straight to sleep instead of "emptying" the sperm in the toilet lol

My DH always tells me I should just sleep with it in there! I usually lay there for 15 min and then go to the bathroom, and he's like nooo, don't get up, lol! So if I don't get my bfp this cycle, I think I'm gonna do that next cycle!! Thanks for you suggestions! :flower:


----------



## mara16jade

First cycle didn't use preseed. Second cycle used it and BINGO! :D

ETA: And first cycle I didn't lay there with my legs/hips in the air....second cycle I did for a good 15-20 mins. lol


----------



## ERosePW

mara16jade said:


> First cycle didn't use preseed. Second cycle used it and BINGO! :D
> 
> ETA: And first cycle I didn't lay there with my legs/hips in the air....second cycle I did for a good 15-20 mins. lol

Thanks for the info!! I usually lay there with hips slightly elevated for 15 minutes also. But this is the first cycle with preseed, so we'll see what happens! Thanks again for your story!


----------



## jesssika

Sorry, Robitussin? I don't know what it is where you are, but in my country it's cough syrup! :haha:


----------



## Jin

It took 8 months to concive my son. I ovulated every month. (Charting and ov sticks confirmed this) but I finally caught on the only month I noticed ewcm. So when started ttc this one I bought concieve plus. Fell pregnant 2nd cycle but 1st cycle using concieve plus. I did combine it with clear blue digital ov tests though and bd day before smilie, during the 3 days of smilies and the day after smilie. Good luck.


----------



## ERosePW

jesssika said:


> Sorry, Robitussin? I don't know what it is where you are, but in my country it's cough syrup! :haha:

Hehe, Yes it's cough syrup here too jesssika. From what I'd read, things that helps mucus during a cough, can also help CM the same way. In the same way that something which can dry up mucus (like Benadryl), can also dry up CM. I know some women who use it, but I personally wasn't sure myself (sounded far-fetched), which was why I thought I'd ask on this forum. I've met a lot of really sweet ladies here, which is very helpful since I've been TTC#1 for a year, and it's disheartening. Thanks for your response. Apologies that my question sounded so stupid.

Jin, thanks so much! That conceive plus sounds very popular, I think I'm convinced that it could be a great thing to try. I'm glad it worked for you! Btw, congrats on expecting #3! Very exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## ltrip84

We used preseed the month we conceived. Also, I always laid there on my back for as long as possible without getting up. Sometimes I just slept all night without getting up at all.


----------



## ERosePW

ltrip84 said:


> We used preseed the month we conceived. Also, I always laid there on my back for as long as possible without getting up. Sometimes I just slept all night without getting up at all.

You're the second person who's said they sleep with it in there sometimes, so I'm thinking I'm just gonna start doing that too. Happy to hear you got your bfp on Preseed too, since I've been using that this cycle. I may give the conceive plus a shot if I don't get prego this cycle. I'm hoping so much that I do very soon! Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## jesssika

ERosePW said:


> jesssika said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, Robitussin? I don't know what it is where you are, but in my country it's cough syrup! :haha:
> 
> Hehe, Yes it's cough syrup here too jesssika. From what I'd read, things that helps mucus during a cough, can also help CM the same way. In the same way that something which can dry up mucus (like Benadryl), can also dry up CM. I know some women who use it, but I personally wasn't sure myself (sounded far-fetched), which was why I thought I'd ask on this forum. I've met a lot of really sweet ladies here, which is very helpful since I've been TTC#1 for a year, and it's disheartening. Thanks for your response. Apologies that my question sounded so stupid.
> 
> Jin, thanks so much! That conceive plus sounds very popular, I think I'm convinced that it could be a great thing to try. I'm glad it worked for you! Btw, congrats on expecting #3! Very exciting!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh gosh! I would never have thought of something like that! I wonder if it works :D


----------



## ltrip84

You're welcome and thank you. :flower: Also, on the Robitussin subject, I know of a lot of people who have used Mucinex to help with CM.


----------



## ERosePW

ltrip84 said:


> You're welcome and thank you. :flower: Also, on the Robitussin subject, I know of a lot of people who have used Mucinex to help with CM.

Oh great, thanks again ltrip! I've heard the mucinex thing too... I guess because they both do about the same thing, I suppose... I'm glad you've heard of this before too. :) Who knows, I may end up trying it to see if it works to combat the hostile CM from the Clomid! Either that, or I'll just switch to Femara...supposedly it doesnt have the same negative effects on CM. So we'll see. Thanks again! :flower:


----------



## AliKitts

we used preseed for a couple of months and nothing happened, then the month we didnt use it is when we got our BFP. Anythings worth a try though! Good luck!


----------



## ERosePW

AliKitts said:


> we used preseed for a couple of months and nothing happened, then the month we didnt use it is when we got our BFP. Anythings worth a try though! Good luck!

LOL, its amazing the stories I've heard of women trying something and then stopping, and then BAM they get prego! Just kinda makes me realize, its really just gonna happen when its supposed to happen, huh?! LOL


----------



## AliKitts

Yea it will happen eventually. it took us 6 months which probably doesnt sound like long but it was super stressful


----------



## Ruth 1980

I have a preseed baby! (Well, toddler!)
It was our 4th or 5th cycle trying, and we had been using regular lube :nope: Then I found out it was probably ruining our chances and read about preseed on here, bought it that same day, used it that night and bingo: Baby!!
(Randomly, I am pg again but it wasn't planned. Got carried away after a lot of wine and didnt use protection on round 2! But since dh had already "emptied the tank" I didn't really worry about it. There wasn't even any need for a clean up iykwim ;) and lo and behold a late period led me to a bfp. Go figure!)
Wishing you lots of luck and :dust::dust: hoping that you come back here and update us with your preseed bfp!! :thumbup: x


----------



## ERosePW

Ruth 1980 said:


> I have a preseed baby! (Well, toddler!)
> It was our 4th or 5th cycle trying, and we had been using regular lube :nope: Then I found out it was probably ruining our chances and read about preseed on here, bought it that same day, used it that night and bingo: Baby!!
> (Randomly, I am pg again but it wasn't planned. Got carried away after a lot of wine and didnt use protection on round 2! But since dh had already "emptied the tank" I didn't really worry about it. There wasn't even any need for a clean up iykwim ;) and lo and behold a late period led me to a bfp. Go figure!)
> Wishing you lots of luck and :dust::dust: hoping that you come back here and update us with your preseed bfp!! :thumbup: x

You are so sweet, thank you! I will update if I finally get my good news! :) Thanks for your story, it's great to know the preseed did the trick for you! :happydance: And congrats on #2!!!


----------



## Mummafrog

Hehe Ruth, something similar happened with me and my partner :hugs:

We were ttc sort of for three cycles, then our circumstances changed so we stopped trying but the fourth cycle we didn't use protection the second time that night, once in the whole cycle and late period-bfp! So happy of course, we sorted it all out with the new circumstances so we can fit it around our bumpkin :D

So yes, I totally agree with the whole 'once you stop trying and relax, it happens', and also it will just happen when it is meant to.

Wishing you so much luck ERose, try the new lube and just have fun with your partner! Really hope you get your sticky bean soon <3


----------



## ERosePW

Mummafrog said:


> Hehe Ruth, something similar happened with me and my partner :hugs:
> 
> We were ttc sort of for three cycles, then our circumstances changed so we stopped trying but the fourth cycle we didn't use protection the second time that night, once in the whole cycle and late period-bfp! So happy of course, we sorted it all out with the new circumstances so we can fit it around our bumpkin :D
> 
> So yes, I totally agree with the whole 'once you stop trying and relax, it happens', and also it will just happen when it is meant to.
> 
> Wishing you so much luck ERose, try the new lube and just have fun with your partner! Really hope you get your sticky bean soon <3

Thank you for your kind words Mummafrog! I've made a conscious decision to just stop thinking about it so much, and just enjoy my man while I still have him to myself. :winkwink: (although bring on a bean whenever the time is right!! hehe) :flower:


----------



## mara16jade

When are you testing?


----------



## ERosePW

Well, I'm trying to hold out until 14dpo, which will be Nov 26. So we'll see if I make it that long, lol! :) I'll probably end up testing earlier.


----------



## PandaMao

I used conceive plus, but it didn't help me at all. I actually conceived on a camping trip so didn't use anything extra no temping or charting, lube, I didn't even notice any ewcm. Also I usually go to sleep with the swimmers still in there, but since I was camping that would have been too messy so I got up right after and cleaned up. Totally different to how I normally would do things, but it worked.


----------



## ERosePW

PandaMao said:


> I used conceive plus, but it didn't help me at all. I actually conceived on a camping trip so didn't use anything extra no temping or charting, lube, I didn't even notice any ewcm. Also I usually go to sleep with the swimmers still in there, but since I was camping that would have been too messy so I got up right after and cleaned up. Totally different to how I normally would do things, but it worked.

Wow, that's amazing how that happens! I've heard lots of girls say that it happened in a cycle that they weren't doing anything. Thanks for sharing your story. Ang congrats to you! I'm sure you can't wait to meet your little bean. :)

I didn't get a bfp this cycle, but still waiting for AF any day now! Ready to get on to the next cycle. :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It gave me awful thrush that I haven't been able to shake since :( it went away but once I fell pregnant it returned so bad I've been bleeding from it and crying from pain everytime I sit down :(


----------



## ERosePW

hopefulfor1st said:


> It gave me awful thrush that I haven't been able to shake since :( it went away but once I fell pregnant it returned so bad I've been bleeding from it and crying from pain everytime I sit down :(

Oh no! The Preseed did that?? You poor thing! Is there no treating it during pregnancy? Or do you just have to wait it out? How miserable. I hope it will go away soon so you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've been using canestan cream but was recommended not to use the applicator so just been using my finger so can't get alot in! And taking a probiotic.


----------

